# Essential Oils



## yoadrienne

OK, so I recognize that most holistic treatments can come across as "hokey" so take this with a grain of salt, but I have had much success.

After my term of entocort was up (8 weeks), I immediately began again with urgent and frequent diarrhea.  This happened to be the weekend that I was attending a homeschool convention with some friends with my 6 month old in tow.  Thankfully, my friends were understanding!!

I had been using essential oils for several months prior.  I had used them as aromatherapy during the completely natural labor and birth of my second daughter (after a prior emergency c-section!) and they worked great.  After that, I become more interested and used things like peppermint oil for headaches and lavender oil for relaxation, for my children and myself.

During my 8 week course of entocort, I began to investigate other natural methods of healing.  I came across a few personal blogs that cited certain oils that helped them through flares and healed their Crohn's disease.

Now, to be quite honest, I am not "gung-ho" or trying to sell things to anybody as I have no interest in that, but after I stopped my entocort course, I resumed the urgent diarrhea and decided not to start any new medication.  I could not spend hundreds of dollars per month on medication since I recently was dropped from my insurance for having Crohn's, and had to apply for a federally eligible insurance (NOT MEDICAID).  I obtained some new essential oils (Copaiba and Di-Gize) and began taking them immediately.  The first day I was taking them (internally and externally) I had the first normal BM in weeks, if not months!  I almost didn't remember what it was like to not have diarrhea at that point.  My husband was SHOCKED.  Little did HE know, when we said our vows 7 years ago that he would be hearing about my daily stool habits.   Since then, normal stools have continued unless I eat too much dairy (hard cheeses) in my GAPS style diet-which I have been on for 2 months.  (Please look up the GAPS diet if you have time, if only for informational education!)

I feel that this is a viable solution for someone with mild to moderate Crohn's like myself. At least for now.  I know I may flare in the future and I recognize the need to modern medicine, and I will not count them out as a possibility for me to keep myself healthy for my family.  But for now, I honestly believe that seeing my herbalist and using these essential oils, along with my diet is helping to heal my gut.  My Mom and several close friends who are in the medical profession suggest that this may be merely "placebo effect," but I don't care.   It has taken me 9 months to get to this place of sudden balance and the one change has been my diet and the essential oils.  After allergic reactions and flares, it's worth a shot to try something with no known side effects that is natural.

This next week I am going to a massage therapist for Raindrop Therapy that is used to combat parasites and bacteria in the body with essential oils.  I'm doubtful, but at this point with three young children 4 and under, I'm willing to try what I can to stay normal for them.  And for that matter, my husband!

Any thoughts or responses or questions, please let me know.  Again, I'm not trying to sell anything (I completely recognize that these things can be ill-received), but just offering an alternate option that has seemed to work for me.  I'm also no expert, so anyone who is, please feel free to add to this thread!


----------



## lisakuney

It is generally recognized as unsafe to ingest essential oils. There are many helpful articles and lots of information at Essential Oil University.  

Raindrop Therapy was developed by Young Living Essential Oils. I would urge you to read this article about Gary Young, who developed Raindrop Therapy, and his background. Young Living is a Multi-Level Marketing organization (like Amway), and most practitioners of Raindrop Therapy receive minimal training in this dangerous practice. 

I applaud you for looking for ways to empower yourself to manage your health. Please, PLEASE be careful, do lots of research from reputable sources, and remember that kidney or liver failure are permanent. I say this as an avid user of alternative medicine myself for many years. I can recommend Cindy Loving as a wonderful teacher and mentor regarding the safe use of essential oils. 

National Association of Holistic Aromatherapy is also a great resource with lots of information.

I wish you well in your quest.


----------



## health4me

I am indeed glad you have discovered essential oils. They are amazing and power substances...a field of study unto themselves. 
We used essential oils on my mother's legs for lymphodema when she told she would need her legs amputated. She massaged with an oil blend and in 2 short weeks her legs drained. In five the cellulitis was cleared and she indeed owed her recovery to Young Living Oils.

I have not used oils for my colon problems YET!... BUT I am hoping to use them as an adjunct in my cure.

I since tried many and had Raindrop therapy done many times.
Raindrop therapy I had done was with a massage therapist and has been nothing shy of astounding! I cannot begin to explain the level(s) of benifts I have received from having the treatments. My 85 year father gets them every chance he can.
There is nothing dangerous that I can say i ever encountered using them.
Wishing you great peace and deep healing :smile:


----------



## yoadrienne

health4me-Thanks for the encouragement on the use of essential oils.  I do know that essential oils are very powerful substances and we need to be smart about them and revere them for their healing properties.

I've now had three Raindrop session and also one Pfrimmer Medical Massage.  My therapist has become a good friend and I have had wonderful results so far, and not just with my Crohns' symptoms.  I also can dare say that perhaps I am even in remission?

This will be a battle that we all fight for the rest of our lives, and I am glad that I am taking the time to pursue some holistic treatments.

I appreciate all of your feedback!


----------



## sararay

Hi. I found this thread searching for info using EO for Crohns. I have been on this forum before, and I have used essential oils topically as well as internally before but I recently discovered Young Living EOs. I would love to hear an update of how you are doing with EOs. What is your regimen with the Di-gize and peppermint?

Years ago I had a lot of success getting rid of a fistula with Oregano (in a capsule 3x/day)


----------



## Mouette

I use bath oils against the aches and to relax the body, on me it works well


----------



## Nancye50

I'd like to try essential oils to lessen my Crohn's symptoms.  Where should I start?


----------



## Mondowicked

I agree that essential oils help with Crohn's. I started with lemon oil in my water. I felt this helped me get rid of the chemicals from taking so many different medications. The first few days I felt awful and like I couldn't drink enough water to cleanse my system. Then I felt much better. I also use clove oil for pain management. I dilute it and rub on my feet and I also take it in little capsules that I made.

As for where to start, see if one of the oil companies offers a class or demonstration in your area. When selecting oils, go with your gut. I originally got the clove oil because I was drawn to it. Then the more I read about it, the more appropriate it seemed (pain relief, anti-bacterial, etc). Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Nancye50

Will do, thanks!  I ordered two from Young Living, the di-Gize and another but I like the idea of pure essential oils over made up blends!


----------



## Wendsjoy

Nancye50 how are you doing? I know that your post was a few months ago. But I have just decided to try and start some treatment with young living essential oils. What is your protocol like? Do you ingest them or just use the topically? Has it helped in anyway? I have heard and read some astounding stories of recovery and remission with these. Seem to be very very powerful stuff. Just curious how things are going for you and if you'll be willing to share your experience so far. Thank you! God Bless!


----------



## Smile Please

How do your doctors react to you telling them you're taking EO's to help or in place of medicine? I would love to try some for my son. He's not having any symptoms of Crohns right now. With that said I don't know what my son's doctor would say to me suggesting them or would even agree. It's so different when it's your kid. I mean when your an adult you can make these choices and not have to worry what the doctors will do because you want to do something different then what the medical world want's.


----------



## Nancye50

I don't ingest them and don't plan to start. My favorite use is for joint pain. And I'm just using the di-Gize my friend sent mixed with olive oil. What bothers me is that there's no science on these things anywhere. The girl that sells them was really trying to get me to ingest them. I hate that their desire to sell leads them to giving medical advice that could potentially lead to disaster.


----------



## lisakuney

Young Living is founded on unsafe and unscientific principles. They recommend many dangerous so-called "therapeutic" practices. Do a search for young living on "Quack Watch" or other websites. Gary Young is dangerously ignorant. 

Essential oils have their place in many treatment modalities, but proper knowledge is critical to using them safely and effectively.

Here is only one such article chronicling just the tip of the iceberg that Gary Young wishes would stay hidden. http://www.jonnsaromatherapy.com/pdf/Briggs_Real_Story_of_Gary_Young_2013.pdf

The FDA just issued a warning letter to Young Living this month telling them to stop marketing their product as something that cures the ebola virus. 

Young Living recently filed suit against another multi-level-marketer of essential oils, doTerra, for infringement of intellectual property. During the investigational process, it was discovered that the Young Living "organic" products were adulterated with synthetic chemicals. This is quite simply an unethical, dangerous company selling oils of dubious quality.

Scientific info can be learned from reputable organizations such as www.naha.org (National Association for Holistic Aromatherapy).


----------



## LHJ

I just joined this forum and I'm looking to learn more about natural healing and essential oils too. Thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## vksween

I am a believer in Young Living essential oils. i am trying to find out information for a young friend with Crohn's.  I have seen so many results with so many people. These oils are God made and He has given Gary Young the Gift to use them. The Earth. the Earths Pharmacy! Pure Oils, I just want people to feel Healthy, my Mom uses them and her Doctor told her to just keep doing what you are doing, it is working!!!!


----------



## vksween

Would love to hear more from yoadrienne.


----------



## Nancye50

Gary Young has a special gift from God?
Whatever info you share with your friend, please please don't tell her to ingest them. Ever.


----------



## vksween

I just think this is what God wanted Gary to do, and God is using him! Why not ingest?


----------



## vksween

You need to be knowledgeable!


----------



## SmellyMelly

yoadrienne said:


> OK, so I recognize that most holistic treatments can come across as "hokey" so take this with a grain of salt, !


You reckon! Whoa. 

To me personally, I recognize that most holistic treatments actually work and I take them (_or most of them_) completely seriously. 

In fact, I *only *use holistic treatments for any illness I have. Cannot remember the last time I took medication - well actually sadly I can - the side effects of the drugs were so bad I thought about suicide. 

I know that most "essential oils" cannot and should not be taken internally - although obviously there are some oil exceptions to that rule, peppermint oil and oil of oregano. 

The rule is that an oil must be listed as "food grade" to safely consume. I have food grade peppermint oil at home; which is completely different to the peppermint oil I would burn in a oil diffuser.

Anyway congratulations on finding something to help.


----------



## Axelfl3333

I,m sure most of these oils smell great in a pot-pourri but I wouldn't,t be taking them as a cure for anything.placing a quasi religious conatation on an individual running a business for profit is wrong.


----------



## Nancye50

Here is an article that just skims the surface. 
http://empoweredsustenance.com/ingesting-essential-oils/


----------



## mstirling

After reading about the Essential Oils I have decided to try that route rather than wanting to continue on the Imuran pill. My question do you keep taking the Imuran at first or stop it completely.


----------



## Nancye50

Are you using these oils under the care of an aromatherapist or other practitioner?
My suggestion is to definitely not stop the Imuran.


----------



## vksween

You need 100% pure oils! Anything less will may not produce the desired results and in some cases become toxic! It isn't about money, it is about health and the natural way- using what has been given to us. Your heart wants everyone to experience it.( yes maybe some it is money), also sharing with others you are paying for the product to give, you can't afford to give it all away! It costs to make the pure oils. They are powerful! I just read a  testimony from Jan. of this year who young son has been doing oxygen treatments by a Chiropractor for the last I think it was 3  months and he has been weened of his medicines by his Dr. You can find it on Dr, Sircus. com The Mom just wanted it shared!


----------



## mstirling

vksween said:


> You need 100% pure oils! Anything less will may not produce the desired results and in some cases become toxic! It isn't about money, it is about health and the natural way- using what has been given to us. Your heart wants everyone to experience it.( yes maybe some it is money), also sharing with others you are paying for the product to give, you can't afford to give it all away! It costs to make the pure oils. They are powerful! I just read a  testimony from Jan. of this year who young son has been doing oxygen treatments by a Chiropractor for the last I think it was 3  months and he has been weened of his medicines by his Dr. You can find it on Dr, Sircus. com The Mom just wanted it shared!


They are the young living essential oils that i am going to try.


----------



## Alley

I am currently using YLEO's for my Crohns. I have had it for almost 30 years now. I get Remicade infusions every 8 weeks and thankfully that is all I take medicinally. At one point I had a counter full of pills. Recently I stated using the oils topically, internally and diffusing. I LOVE THEM! 
I notice someone had said to NOT take internally, and she is somewhat correct. I would like to clarify though. Yes, some, very few, in this line are not to be ingested. Many you can though. For myself, I use Digize both topically on my tummy and also in a capsule with some peppermint oil. For me, it helps when my tummy isn't happy for whatever reason. This includes cramping, nausea, and all the lovely tummy issues that come with this disease. 
I am not a doctor, and I am a firm believer that every BODY is different. What works for me may not work for you, but I would rather try and learn. Always educate yourself, and talk to your specialist about any changes you make or are planning to make to see what they have to say. 
One last thing, more and more medical facilities are starting to utilize oils, including hospitals. So you may be happily surprised when you do have that chat with you doctor. :ybiggrin:


----------



## Marlena

You really need to educate yourselves about essential oils.  Any reputable practitioner of this always insists on caution and education.  There are many many books out there and there are accrediting agencies, made up of experienced, educated practioners.  Please, use caution and investigate thoroughly before you plunge in.  That said, I do use lavender oil for burns, for calming, just for a great smell and tea tree oil for healing and some others to help my husband's breathing, etc. etc., but I really studied up, first.  I have read Young Life's book and many articles by and about them and I wouldn't touch them.  Do Terra or Mountain Rose Herbs are much safer.  Try to get organic. as well.


----------



## Nancye50

Marlena, can you tell m more about why you'd prefer DoTerra?


----------



## Marlena

They are organic and on the whole have a much better rep.  However, they are far more expensive than may other reputable companies, so I go with Mountain Rose Herbs, which has a long creditable history in the natural/organic foods arena.


----------



## Nancye50

Okay thank you!


----------



## Chappington

Hi all - I've just joined this forum after a long while of stalking. 

I use EO's therapeutic grade to treat my Crohns alongside a myriad of other things under the supervision of a naturopath.

I am "conventional" medication free and follow a strict paleo diet. 

There is a lot of negatives associated with holistic therapies but I can honestly say these oils have kept me out of hospital. As a "test" I stopped taking them for 3 weeks completely and ate a few things off my diet plan and flared horribly. I'm still fighting that bastard down now. If anyone wants to know more I am happy to share. We all need to band together against this horrible disease x


----------



## Marlena

I'd like to know what oils you're using.  Don't know anymore test, doesn't sound worth it.


----------



## kikig

I've been using doTerra EOs as a complementary treatment, not as a medicinal substitute. 
One of my triggers for flares is stress, so I use lavender oil for that specifically- on the soles of my feet at night. As regards ingestion - the only ones I actually use are lemon oil, peppermint oil and DigestZen (peppermint, clove and some others I can't remember). I do believe in the mind/body connection, so if using small doses of EOs go even a little way to calming my symptoms, then I'm happy to go that way. I would also prefer not to add any more medication to my lot, esp those over-the-counter ones targeted at IBS/IBD.

I also take probiotics (in line with GAPS) and live natural yoghurt - my uncle who is a vet actually told to me to do that.

Essential oils must be used cautiously, I am in full agreement. It cannot be stated enough, and I fully agree that there are few baseline standards in that industry, which is alarming.

As I said, I use them in small doses, as much for my mind as my body.


----------



## Marlena

I use lavender as well and tea tree for healing cuts and bruises and others for my husband's breathing and just to make the house smell nice, peppermint for tummy troubles. but in the range of one drop or two.  They are powerful.  I eat a lot of good yogurt as well.  lavender is also excellant for burns.  Put it on as soon as possible, takes the burn out and really heals it - great for sunburn.  i am very fair and burn without even thinking about it.


----------



## Chappington

So the oils I currently use are:
Copaiba 
Oregano 
Sacred frankincense 
Lemon myrtle 
Di -Gize 
Peppermint

I also use lavender diffused and a stress away roller. I've tried purification and joy in the house diffused as well and quite liked them!


----------



## Tikell

Hi chappington, would you mind sharing what company you used to get your essential oils and do you take them internally, externally or both.  Doc wants me to go on 6 mp and am stalling and desperate for anything to try.


----------



## Marlena

I have found that the Bach flower remedy for stress really works.  There's even one for pets.


----------



## Jen C

[A previous poster from 2011, which I can't figure out how to quote, said: It is generally recognized as unsafe to ingest essential oils. There are many helpful articles and lots of information at Essential Oil University. 


I don't ingest my essential oils, but I did try the one I have for digestive issues, just this morning, and it kept my diarrhea at bay all day long. I applied it topically on my belly. The fact that I did not have diarrhea all day long and still none at 7:30 p.m., cannot be coincidence because every day this week when I didn't use the oil, I went to the bathroom over 15 times in a day. I am going to keep trying it and see if it WAS coincidence or there really is something to a holistic treatment.


----------



## Marlena

Would you mind sharing what oil that is and what brand?  From all I 've read, it is generally considered unsafe to ingest essential oils, with a few exceptions, and then carefully.  I am so happy for you to not have diarrhea for a day!


----------



## Jen C

I do not ingest the oil. I use it topically. It's a blend called DigestZen and it has a blend of ginger, peppermint, tarragon, fennel, caraway, coriander, and anise.


----------



## Marlena

What company do you get it from, sounds likes it smells wonderful.


----------



## kikig

DigestZen is from DoTerra. I ingest it as well as topical skin application.

It is number one in my first aid kit!


----------



## Marlena

Thanks for the info


----------



## jtwist01

My wife uses Digeze from Young Living Essential Oils. Has a pretty pungent aroma if you ask me, but she says it does nothing for her. Basically just applies as a topical ointment. I think if anything, it's a placebo effect.


----------



## Marlena

I would never buy YLEO,  although I thank you for the info.


----------



## Jen C

jtwist01 said:


> My wife uses Digeze from Young Living Essential Oils. Has a pretty pungent aroma if you ask me, but she says it does nothing for her. Basically just applies as a topical ointment. I think if anything, it's a placebo effect.


If it does nothing for her, why does she even bother? Just wondering.


----------



## KSinger

Yoadrienne, There is a lot of controversy regarding the use of essential oils and even more about the ingesting of them. I have done some research on Copaiba oil and have found that this oil has been approved by the FDA for ingesting. The oil is currently being used in some cough syrups. So, take that for what it is worth


----------



## Marlena

Jen C, how is your diarrhea?


----------



## Jen C

Marlena said:


> Jen C, how is your diarrhea?


Hi Marlena. I haven't had any for a good couple of weeks now. I can't remember exactly how long it has been. Thanks for asking. :hug:


----------



## Marlena

Great!


----------



## vanessahammond

Glad to know that many people have started trusting essential oils, for their benefits outnumber the ones provided by common medicines. There are plenty of good essential oils on the market today but if I have to recommend one brand, it would be Healing Solutions. I've been using Healing Solutions for a year and the results have been very positive.


----------



## earthshine

vanessahammond said:


> Glad to know that many people have started trusting essential oils, for their benefits outnumber the ones provided by common medicines. There are plenty of good essential oils on the market today but if I have to recommend one brand, it would be Healing Solutions. I've been using Healing Solutions for a year and the results have been very positive.



Really happy to see this thread active for a few years! 
Has anyone heard of treating an fistula with essential oils? I am desperate for something to help...

I use coconut oil on the skin in hopes it will bring down swelling etc but was thinking today maybe there is benefit in using an oil to help reduce edema/ inflammation / infection in the area.


----------



## Marlena

*none*

I would be very careful and test the oil somewhere else, first and really read up on it.  For instance, tea tree oil is supposed to be good for wounds.  I react very badly to it, winding up worse than I was before,  or even on things which do not have broken skin.  I don't know if it's Crohn's related or because I have Vitiglio - loss of skin pigmentation, which makes my skin hyper sensitive.


----------



## InstantCoffee

Marlena said:


> I would be very careful and test the oil somewhere else, first and really read up on it.  For instance, tea tree oil is supposed to be good for wounds.  I react very badly to it, winding up worse than I was before,  or even on things which do not have broken skin.  I don't know if it's Crohn's related or because I have Vitiglio - loss of skin pigmentation, which makes my skin hyper sensitive.


Tea tree oil in general is very bad for skin, you need to dilute it a lot to use it in any topical application.


----------



## Marlena

Thanks for the info.


----------



## baistuff

Hi- I don't post much. just lurk a lot. I remember seeing this thread a while back b/c I like natural remedies (did an FMT a while back, and take curcumin.)  I stumbled upon a site that links to an Indiegogo campaign for a new Essential Oil machine that looks really neat and was well liked by Dr. Pappas from Essential Oil University. It's called an EOS, essential oil still. They have some demos on youtube as well. Looks cool. Maybe some of you who know more about essential oils can weigh in if you think it's worth looking into. 

Best wishes,
Baistuff


----------



## Yan

Nancye50 said:


> I'd like to try essential oils to lessen my Crohn's symptoms.  Where should I start?


Crohns disease is very very rare from whr im from and ive had it for almost a year now with very constant flare ups that can be so bad it leads to terrible miraginea and fever for days. 
Doctors here just gave the usual painkillers and antibiotics which does not help at all. Finally i found essential oils and i take ONLY young living oils... it got alot better to almost NO flare ups in months.. althought once in a while i would get it probably due to certain foods that causes it which i have uet to figure out what. 
I take 5 drops of peppermint, digize, 4 drops of lemongrass and oregano every morning. Along with 3 drops of frankincense, copaiba and idaho balsam fir  for the pain . And on times when i feel if theres gonna be a flare up, i take the 3 drops of Frank, copaiba and idaho . Hope this helps!


----------



## Yan

InstantCoffee said:


> Tea tree oil in general is very bad for skin, you need to dilute it a lot to use it in any topical application.


Tea tree might be too strong and biting on open wounds bt it works great for acne or any kind of rash cos of the anti bacterial properties. LAVENDER is a much better option for any burn , cuts or open wounds


----------



## InstantCoffee

Yan said:


> Tea tree might be too strong and biting on open wounds bt it works great for acne or any kind of rash cos of the anti bacterial properties. LAVENDER is a much better option for any burn , cuts or open wounds


It works great, but only if you dilute it in a carrier oil, otherwise it's irritative properties outweigh its benefits.

You can use almost any neutral oil but a high linoleic like grapeseed or jojoba is going to be most universally neutral, otherwise you run into comedogenic effects.


----------



## dma2199913

Hi all!

MY 14 year old son has been diagnosed with Crohn's.  We use essential oils a lot in our house already and I am wanting to follow up on this post to see how those who used EO for Crohns are doing?  

Any success stories?


----------



## sam128

i want to try essential oils. where do i start guys?


----------



## cmack

I would ask the doctor first, then I would do research into what I'm trying to treat. From there it's a matter of deciding what will help and what won't. Others may have far more insight regarding the uses of essential oils. Good luck and let us know if you find anything beneficial to you. 

I will actually look into it myself too because I have a fairly holistic approach to treating my disease currently. My diet is under the supervision of a doctor, I will ask him about essential oils too. I'll share any info I find out. Cheers!


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Topically, yes.
Ingesting, no.
That's my opinion.


----------

